# BMQ / BMOQ: Travel Orders



## lone bugler (28 Jun 2008)

Hi, I will be employed in Borden this summer, just curious can I still travel in uniform if I don't have a rank epplett? I'm a Pte(r) and was never issued one. I was thinking of traveling in uniform because the only greyhound from Barrie into Borden arrives at 1245 on Monday the 30th and I have to report to Blackdown Park by 1400. I'm worried that if I wear civis I won't have enough to change and report in. I have all the rest of uniform parts such as the maple leaf on the shoulders, My Beret is formed and I know how to blouse my boots, in short I will wear the uniform properly, but will not have a rank epplett, does the Queen's regulations allow this?

PS: I know this isn't exactly the right sub forum to post this but this is my first summer with the reserves and since I'm on standby for BMQ, this position at Blackdown is what I got


----------



## Loachman (28 Jun 2008)

The rank thingy is properly called a slip-on. "Epaulettes" are on the shoulders.

You should not normally travel in combat clothing, however this is more properly raised with your chain of command. You should have been provided with a travel claim, joining instructions and/or other documentation telling you everything that you need to know.


----------



## RCDtpr (30 Jun 2008)

I wouldn't wear it if I didn't have a "full" uniform.  But thats just me.  

Also PRAY your bus isn't delayed because you aren't giving yourself much breathing room to make your timing.


----------



## newmet (4 Jul 2008)

I would ask your chain of command, when I was on BMQ we were not allowed off the base in uniform as we did not have a cap badge, nor did we have a rank slip on.  You are not in proper dress without these, so you can't wear your uniform.  That's what we were told though and as mentioned by another poster, check with your chain of command.


----------



## slowmode (4 Jul 2008)

This is not somthing we can give you authority on. Your BMQ joining instructions will have all the information, and if you cant find it there I would inform your chain of command..or the OR at your unit. Personally Im thinking that if you dont even have enough time to put on your uniform your not giving your self enough breathing room. You really need 5-10 minutes to put it on in a relaxed environment. During your BMQ you will have to start putting it on in less than 30 seconds, so you might as well practice.


----------



## Loachman (4 Jul 2008)

As he was due to be there on 30 June, ie this past Monday, this is now moot.

He most likely won't be getting on line for a while, either.


----------



## thebigunit (8 Jul 2010)

HI Guys- Sorry if this has already been answered (I could not find anything on it) but I need some help.

I am going to Wainwright Alberta in August and I still do not have my joining instructions and will probably only get them the week before I leave.  I dont know what to pack (I know basically everything but I need a real list) anyone have a list they could send me??

Also HOW on earth do you bring all this onto the plane with you?  Does the Army pay for the extra bags etc for luggage?

I just want to do this right and start off BMQ with all my materials needed and not have a hard time right off the hop out there.

I am extremely dedicated to this and want to make a good impression and have a good time.  I dont want to have to spend all my money buying equipment because I was supposed to have it but did not have it issued or did not know I should have brought it.

Thanks so much guys and feel free to PM me or email me direct with any advice/help you can provide me with!

Joey


----------



## kkramar (8 Jul 2010)

Phone your CFRC and ask would be your best bet.


----------



## dangerboy (8 Jul 2010)

Here is the link for the Wainwright joining instructions, http://www.army.dnd.ca/lfwa_tc/joininginstr_e.htm.  The best thing to do if you have questions about anything talk to your orderly room and you will have to see them to get your travel claim and route letter.


----------



## thebigunit (8 Jul 2010)

Yeah I have that link but thanks.  There is some items I have never been issued and some I have no idea!  Hopefully the store has these if I need them


----------



## FyroniK (16 Jul 2010)

If you do a search for the St. Jean training site it has a pretty good list up, I'd assume you need the same things .


----------



## PegcityNavy (16 Jul 2010)

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/pd/ir-ji/index-eng.asp

CFLRS site


----------



## Gruber (20 Aug 2019)

Signed up for the full time reg force Army, never got told how the transportation works. 
Will army take us to bmq, and all around where they need us to go? I dont drive an a bit stressed bc there's not a lot of information that ive found with the answers i need


----------



## mariomike (20 Aug 2019)

Gruber said:
			
		

> Signed up for the full time reg force Army,



Have you been sworn in?


----------



## prospectniner (23 Aug 2019)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Have you been sworn in?



I don't even think he's been emailed yet with further instruction. this guy said he signed up doesn't even seem like he's even half way there to worry about transportation.


----------



## Gruber (3 Sep 2019)

prospectniner said:
			
		

> I don't even think he's been emailed yet with further instruction. this guy said he signed up doesn't even seem like he's even half way there to worry about transportation.



Got some paperwork signed, some testing done. Not sworn in, still leaves the question of how do we get transported?


----------



## JesseWZ (3 Sep 2019)

Gruber:

Something's you will have to take on faith. You should be focusing on succeeding in your application. Anxiety surrounding how you will get from A to B will waste your energy as you don't even know if you will be going to "B" yet.

Rest assured, there are multiple options for transportation and "army" will choose one and inform you how to go about it.


----------



## Gruber (4 Sep 2019)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> Gruber:
> 
> Something's you will have to take on faith. You should be focusing on succeeding in your application. Anxiety surrounding how you will get from A to B will waste your energy as you don't even know if you will be going to "B" yet.
> 
> Rest assured, there are multiple options for transportation and "army" will choose one and inform you how to go about it.



Yes, of course, thank you.


----------

